
In Amazon's warehouses injury rates are twice the U.S. national average - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/day6/amazon-workplace-injuries-enforcing-privacy-laws-photographing-climate-change-hockey-in-north-korea-more-1.5376837/in-amazon-s-warehouses-injury-rates-are-twice-the-u-s-national-average-1.5376849
======
gpderetta
Move fast and break bones.

In other news, here in the UK Amazon has launched a TV add campaign
encouraging people to visit their warehouses. Is the bad press starting to hit
their bottom line?

